# My DVR Expander on sale



## joe warner (Dec 8, 2006)

The My DVR Expander is on sale at Western Digital Store for $169.99 ($30 off). Here is the WEB URL http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.asp?driveid=334


----------



## danschn (Apr 22, 2004)

That certainly follows the trend of falling prices for fixed amounts of harddrive space. But it also may be an indication of a near-term introduction of a 1TB drive, which is what I've been waiting for.

I've resisted buying the 500GB drive since it was introduced because I wouldn't want to go through the transition of divorcing the smaller drive when the bigger one comes out. From what I read, that would effectively mean I lose all programming that had been recorded up to that day. Am I right on that?


----------



## bltkmt (Apr 28, 2003)

Buy.com has it for a bit more ($172.99), but free shipping:

Buy.com


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

bltkmt said:


> Buy.com has it for a bit more ($172.99), but free shipping:
> 
> Buy.com


:up:

Bottom line is what counts. Buy.com is appreciably a little better deal.


----------



## rjom (Feb 28, 2004)

dwit said:


> :up:
> 
> Bottom line is what counts. Buy.com is appreciably a little better deal.


Be sure to check their return policy...if defective, you won't be happy with what you have to go through. I speak from experience.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

danschn said:


> I've resisted buying the 500GB drive since it was introduced because I wouldn't want to go through the transition of divorcing the smaller drive when the bigger one comes out. From what I read, that would effectively mean I lose all programming that had been recorded up to that day. Am I right on that?


Yes


----------



## OvrrDrive (Dec 14, 2004)

The THD wouldn't be worth using to me if I didn't at least have the 500GB model (which I do). If it came down to it, I'd buy the 500GB model today and if I really wanted the 1TB model I'd buy it a few months later when it came out. With the 500GB drive the THD actually has pretty decent storage. The TB drive will be better but I keep about 70 HD movies and another 50 SD shows on the drive at all times. It's enough to at least make the THD useful.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

rjom said:


> Be sure to check their return policy...if defective, you won't be happy with what you have to go through. I speak from experience.


I had a defective WD10EACS from buy.com. Rather than go through their RMA process, which appeared could be very slow, I instead did an advance RMA through WD. I had the new drive in two days. I'll bet it would have been two weeks with buy.com. My point is you can use WD's warranty instead if that concerns you. (The advance RMA requires a credit card hold until they receive your old drive.)


----------



## danschn (Apr 22, 2004)

The reason for the price cut became apparent this morning. Western Digital has just announced a 500GB My DVR Expander for the DISH network. It's price point is $149. Can't charge $199 to us TiVo customers anymore.

Having 500GB on my Series2, especially as that turned into the second TiVo, it's more than I'll ever need. Somehow, though, I doubt 500GB on my Series 3 is a permanent solution. I still hesitate getting the 500GB in fear of divorcing it later because I want the 1TB version.

I had an excellent experience returning a WD external hard drive directly to them as well. I bought it originally through eBay, which means I didn't have a retail store receipt. But with the drive ID and the luck that it began crashing about 11 months after its original sale, WD handled everything just fine and gave me a prompt replacement and 3 months of warrantee on that too.


----------



## bugzod (May 17, 2005)

Both at Amazon and Buy.com. Benefit from the trade war...

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0018O77Q2

Buy.com: http://www.buy.com/prod/western-dig...-external-hard-drive/q/loc/101/207980390.html

Google shopping is showing $155.99 for both sites but when you click on their links, Bingo.

Has it ever been this low?


----------



## nemein (Jul 3, 2008)

Not sure it's ever been that low (I've been tracking the Amazon price for a month now and the lowest I've seen is about $155). About those prices though... the Buy.com price seems to be one of their deals of the day, so if you want it you better jump quick. The "Amazon" price is actually one of the resellers that works through Amazon, so if you have any Amazon GCs (to bring it down further) or the Amazon CC (for the points) you're out of luck.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

And I thought I got a great deal. Two days ago I got my local Best Buy to price-match Costco's ONLINE price of $139.99 (plus tax) instead of their $199.99 price. They usually don't match online prices. But I got my drive immediately, rather than waiting for online delivery. 

I find it hard to believe that when 1tb "My DVR" drives become available that there will be no way to copy/clone your existing 500gb My DVR drive onto the 1tb drive, assuming the new drive is also formatted and married to the TiVO.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

i *heart* this site.  ...or maybe i hate it cuz you all make me spend more money. nahhh... i've been wanting to get one of these for a while and this is just in time (sort of) before the fall season. 

I got my THD last November during the lull of the writer's strike, so i've never gotten close to having a problem with capacity. not to mention that i'm limited in my HD channels since Cox is using SDV. But now once all thats resolved, that's not going to be an issue.

Oh, and the amazon one, while from a reseller, is also free shipping for standard, or $6 for 1-3 day.


----------



## bcwaller (Nov 6, 2007)

Buy.com has it for $131.99! http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=207980390&adid=17653&dcaid=17653

Might just be time to buy...


----------



## ursine1 (May 1, 2001)

Damn, it's $165 now at Amazon. I can get it thru Buy.com for $131, but no Prime shipping.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

it does say FREE Standard shipping and $5.49 for 2nd day.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

There's also a 5&#37; off coupon for Buy.com, bringing the total cost to about $125.xx, shipped. Link in the Coffee House thread.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

milo99 said:


> ......I got my THD last November during the lull of the writer's strike, so i've never gotten close to having a problem with capacity........


Ditto. But I guess if I have any WAF issues on an Expander, I can always move the stuff my fam usually does not watch with me (like Lost) to our PC and then transfer back. But the $130ish price point is looking good.

Has anyone seen the expander at Staples? If so, I wonder if they will price match, as I just got emailed a coupon (I think specific to me) for $25 off a $100+ purchase. If they would price match, that gets it to $100ish. And I have a NH Staples 5 minutes from my house, so no tax!!!!!


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

ursine1 said:


> Damn, it's $165 now at Amazon. I can get it thru Buy.com for $131, but no Prime shipping.


odd.. i just bought it for 131.99 and it still shows that price now.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Wishing my costco order would ship..... must resist...


----------



## ursine1 (May 1, 2001)

milo99 said:


> odd.. i just bought it for 131.99 and it still shows that price now.


It's $131.99 from Buy.com *thru* Amazon; it's $165 from Amazon direct.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

ursine1 said:


> It's $131.99 from Buy.com *thru* Amazon; it's $165 from Amazon direct.


Not quite. the reseller is "BuyNow Incorporated". I'd be very surprised to see Amazon use Buy.com as a reseller


----------



## TheBar1 (Dec 26, 2001)

I'm pretty sure that Buy.com and BuyNow Incorporated are the same company. Surely someone with some mad google-fu skills out there can confirm this?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

TheBar1 said:


> I'm pretty sure that Buy.com and BuyNow Incorporated are the same company. Surely someone with some mad google-fu skills out there can confirm this?


That is what MegaZone on his blog is saying.
http://www.gizmolovers.com/2008/08/...b-my-dvr-expander-esata-just-13199-at-buycom/


----------



## ursine1 (May 1, 2001)

milo99 said:


> Not quite. the reseller is "BuyNow Incorporated". I'd be very surprised to see Amazon use Buy.com as a reseller


They're the same.


----------



## captkirk685 (Nov 23, 2006)

OvrrDrive said:


> The THD wouldn't be worth using to me if I didn't at least have the 500GB model (which I do). If it came down to it, I'd buy the 500GB model today and if I really wanted the 1TB model I'd buy it a few months later when it came out. With the 500GB drive the THD actually has pretty decent storage. The TB drive will be better but I keep about 70 HD movies and another 50 SD shows on the drive at all times. It's enough to at least make the THD useful.


when using the THD is the folders exactly the same? I had dishnetwork and was able to hook up an external HD but I wasn't able to group them up, I like to be able to put my shows in groups. So what Im asking is it exactly the same as recording to the internal hard drive?


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

captkirk685 said:


> when using the THD is the folders exactly the same? I had dishnetwork and was able to hook up an external HD but I wasn't able to group them up, I like to be able to put my shows in groups. So what Im asking is it exactly the same as recording to the internal hard drive?


The appearance of the NPL on a TiVo Series 3 or TiVoHD looks the same regardless if it has an eSATA drive attached or not. So yes the additional shows will be grouped as before.


----------



## captkirk685 (Nov 23, 2006)

RonDawg said:


> The appearance of the NPL on a TiVo Series 3 or TiVoHD looks the same regardless if it has an eSATA drive attached or not. So yes the additional shows will be grouped as before.


Thats awesome, it sucks that I have 5 external Hard drives and I can't use any of them though, dish didn't make us use a certain hard drive to use the external port.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

ursine1 said:


> They're the same.


ah, but not really. They used to be a wholly owned subsidiary, but in 2000 they were spun off. See this non-compete agreement filed under the Buy.com Q-10 to the SEC 
http://www.secinfo.com/dV179.51Wq.8.htm



> WHEREAS, the Company [buy.com] intends to spin-off BUYNOW by way of a dividend distribution of 100% of the shares of the Common Stock of BUYNOW to the Company's stockholders (the "Spin-Off");


they're a distribution company, and if you go to buynow.com, you'll see they're amazon storefront. Buy.com wouldn't be allowing one of their companies to do that...


----------



## ursine1 (May 1, 2001)

Huh. My DVR expander shipped from the same warehouse as my previous Buy.com orders.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

*No Longer on Sale!*

TGC


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Still on sale at Amazon for 131.99 and free shipping


----------



## flaminio99 (Jan 24, 2006)

I just picked one up from buy.com w/ 5% off. ~$125 w/ free shipping. Coupon redemption:

http://www.buy.com/retail/coupon.asp?prid=84773074


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

ursine1 said:


> Huh. My DVR expander shipped from the same warehouse as my previous Buy.com orders.


huh is right... i got mine the other day (ordered from amazon) and it had a buy.com invoice.

weirdness. makes no sense to me that amazon would be 'in bed' with buy.com when they're competing against each other... just ...odd...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

MDVRE is on sale at Newegg for 134.99 with free 3 business day shipping. I wonder if I could get them or Amazon or someone to match the $25 off $100 coupon I received from Staples.......

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136259


----------



## deecee (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10008409&prodlist=froogle


----------



## danschn (Apr 22, 2004)

Bought through buy.com Thursday night for $125, received Monday afternoon. Working Monday night. The TiVo Series 3 went from 32 hours to 98 hours of HD. Just letting people know, it was a good buying experience.

It was my intention to wait for 1TB, but for $125 and September around the corner, I couldn't resist.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

It's back up to $156 at Buy direct OR Buy through Amazon. Amazon's price is now $144. Seems like online Newegg is the best at $134 with free shipping.

I think I may wait until next week and see if the prices go back down at all.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hooked mine up Friday after receiving it from Buy.com via Amazon. Nice to have another 66 hours of HD, the stock 250 drive is way too small as we barely have anything on it.

Paid the $131.99 for it too which was nice. Now I'm ready for football season!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Newegg's price is back up to something like $179. I don't get it......why is it going up to such a high price again?


----------



## Beachbum55 (Jan 1, 2004)

rifleman69 said:


> Hooked mine up Friday after receiving it from Buy.com via Amazon. Nice to have another 66 hours of HD, the stock 250 drive is way too small as we barely have anything on it.
> 
> Paid the $131.99 for it too which was nice. Now I'm ready for football season!


I went the same route. Ordered from Amazon and shipped by Buy.com. Plugged it in and was up and running in no time. I'm also amazed at how quiet the the external drive is.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah, it is very quiet. So quiet that I didn't even notice that the first restart didn't "marry" the external with the TiVo. Unplugging and replugging everything did the trick the second time around. It's so much quieter than the old DirecTV TiVo's (especially our non-HD one).


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

As of at least 9am EST this morning, the drive is discounted to $135 at both Amazon (proper) and Newegg. I'll probably buy from Amazon as the 1m SIIG cable is a few dollars cheaper there than Newegg.

Finally. Hopefully it passes the WAF once it actually gets to the house. I'll just need to make sure our SPM is not filled with just shows like Terminator and Lost. We'll have to have Grey's Anatomy and Lipstick Jungle in there too.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

jlb said:


> I'll probably buy from Amazon as the 1m SIIG cable is a few dollars cheaper there than Newegg.


Why (possibly) waste money on the SIIG cable? First try it with the included cable. Mine has worked fine with the included cable for many months.


----------



## RhoXS (Mar 27, 2006)

This thread has a number of references to Buy.com. I would strongly suggest checking a site called resellerratings.com prior to ordering from any internet site. Using a data base of users comments, they rate internet sales sites. It has been my experience that their ratings have substance and credibility so I strongly suggest using them to check out internet sales sites prior to placing an order.


----------



## webstertduck (Jan 29, 2008)

Dell.com has it for $129 with free shipping.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Why (possibly) waste money on the SIIG cable? First try it with the included cable. Mine has worked fine with the included cable for many months.


So did mine until it stopped working. Ordered the SIIG cable and problem solved. For the extra 5 bucks (or whatever it was) just install it ahead of time and fuggedaboudit.


----------



## davemcs (Nov 18, 2003)

I ended up replacing my DVR-Expanders (and SIIG cables) with upgraded internal drives to avoid the issues 9.4 has with the external units. One unit sold and the other is still available..hopefully the sales will somewhat offset the cost to upgrade my THD.


----------



## LDLDL (Jan 12, 2002)

webstertduck said:


> Dell.com has it for $129 with free shipping.


Today it's $159.99!


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

A website called "zipzoomfly.com" has it for $129.99. Don't know what their shipping charges are. Haven't checked it.

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10008409


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

Mine's for sale. Just bought for $151.54 at Best Buy 5 weeks ago, and used it for two weeks. Then I unmarried it and got a 1TB Weaknees upgrade, so now I don't need it anymore. I forgot to return it within the 30 days, so someone make me an offer payable via PayPal. Original box, accessories, manual, and receipt included. You can checkout my eBay feedback under the same user name, and you can email me at dcpmark at gmail dot com.


----------



## lexsar (Dec 16, 2003)

I just saw it today (9/12/08) on Buy.com for $131.99 including shipping! :up:


----------



## VivaLasVegas (May 17, 2007)

You can also get at Costco online for $139.99 with free shipping. That's worth the extra few bucks to me b/c of Costco's return policy. I've seen it come and go on their web-site, though, due to availability. Ordered mine a few days ago and it still hasn't shipped.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

VivaLasVegas said:


> You can also get at Costco online for $139.99 with free shipping. That's worth the extra few bucks to me b/c of Costco's return policy. I've seen it come and go on their web-site, though, due to availability. Ordered mine a few days ago and it still hasn't shipped.


Could you please post a link? I'm unable to find it at their site. Thanks.


----------



## Qwertinsky (Oct 24, 2006)

Best buy still has the 500GB for $149.00 in store or FREE SHIPPING

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...ander&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1185271084416


----------



## VivaLasVegas (May 17, 2007)

ADG said:


> Could you please post a link? I'm unable to find it at their site. Thanks.


...and mine hasn't shipped b/c it's back ordered. That explains why you couldn't find it. 
Here's the link:
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11299252&search=tivo%20dvr&Mo=1&cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&lang=en-US&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&Sp=S&N=5000043&whse=BC&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=Text_Search&Dr=P_CatalogName:BC&Ne=4000000&D=tivo%20dvr&Ntt=tivo%20dvr&No=1&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1
Currently unavailable, but check it again on Wed. or Thurs.


----------



## VivaLasVegas (May 17, 2007)

VivaLasVegas said:


> ...and mine hasn't shipped b/c it's back ordered. That explains why you couldn't find it.
> Here's the link:
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11299252&search=tivo%20dvr&Mo=1&cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&lang=en-US&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&Sp=S&N=5000043&whse=BC&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=Text_Search&Dr=P_CatalogName:BC&Ne=4000000&D=tivo%20dvr&Ntt=tivo%20dvr&No=1&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1
> Currently unavailable, but check it again on Wed. or Thurs.


It's available again today. Use the link above...


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

VivaLasVegas said:


> It's available again today. Use the link above...


Thanks, but it isn't.


----------



## VivaLasVegas (May 17, 2007)

It is back again today. It keeps coming and going. Beware, though: I ordered mine 3 weeks ago and I still don't have it!! It was backordered for weeks, then I finally got the shipping notice on Saturday AM. Still hasn't arrived, though...


----------

